# Rave Coffee Roasters - Cirencester



## Fevmeister

I haven't been on the forums really in over a year, had no set up over the time unfortunately

Back then everyone loved rave and was the bean of choice for most and was the one recommended to any newbies.

I see no one really taking about it anymore, has everyone gone off it?

I see they are now dramatically cheaper than most other roasters around, square mile and hasbean are particularly more expensive


----------



## jlarkin

I don't think so, a lot of people are still ordering Rave from what I've seen. I'm trying plenty of different roasters, at the moment, and Rave included. They were good value, especially with the fathers day offer and I'll go back to them again for sure. There was a big forum day at Rave a couple of months ago.

In general, I don't think HasBean are more expensive - they've got so much variety of coffee you can almost pay as much as you want.

Square Mile are, in my opinion.


----------



## Dylan

I think pee are experimenting with other smaller roasters for specialty coffee a lot. Rave are still my go-to when I just want something I know is good and easy to get right (speaking of most of their blends that is)


----------



## Jon

I've ordered from Rave regularly - they seem to be getting more and more interesting stuff through too. Check their latest 2 s/o coffees - on special!


----------



## jeebsy

The Kocherre they have on is cracking.

Don't think HB are more expensive either, still loads of coffees around the fiver a bag mark.


----------



## Fevmeister

Not necessarily the SOs but the signature blend at 12/13 quid for 1kg, no other roaster comes close to that

Plus with free delivery on £25+ orders, youve got 2kg of blend beans delivered for about 26 quid!


----------



## Milanski

Yep, just ordered some of the Kochere and some Monsooned Malabar which I've never had a go on before (!?).

Def my goto roaster.


----------



## CamV6

No they remain massively popular as ever, and have famously hosted forum days over the last two years


----------



## dr.chris

We recently got some of the monsoon malabar but it hasn't worked for us (medium-ish roast so not enough for the wife and her caps and there is better for espresso) Got some nice sumatran coffee though.

Value for money and general quality is very high. Lots of alternatives around these days though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The 'postage included' offer for orders over £25.00 has been in place for a long time. Rave are doing very well. Just installed a Loring coffee roaster which is state of the art and costs a fortune.


----------



## Mr O

As a relative newcomer to the real coffee scene, I want to go back and retry two of the three coffees I purchased back at the beginning of the year from Rave.

1/ Guatemala la Florida I loved and I'm convinced I would still like.

2/ Columbian Suarez - possibly a bit too dark for me now but I will try again.

Price wise, the blends from Rave work out cheap if you spend over £25 but other than that not much of a difference.

The other roasters I have ordered from so far on my small journey are:

Has Bean

Coffee Compass

Red Tail Coffee


----------



## Jon

They're supremely helpful too.

One thing they told me when I called them today is that their offers start on a Friday each week - so if you can wait - and you're as tight as I am, it may be worth waiting.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Mr O

Does that mean an offer is coming up on Friday?


----------



## Fevmeister

I'm not referring to the SOs I'm referring to the espresso blends. No other roaster comes close on price


----------



## shrink

I ordered a lot of rave, and think they still represent amazing value for money in decent coffee. But I discovered Cliftons current EQ V6, which in my setup, is one of the most consistently tasty coffee's I've had. Until they change / ruin it I'll be largely sticking to that.


----------



## bronc

Even the SOs are pretty cheap if you buy a 1kg bag.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 15754
Nope currently drinking signature , best with milk . Plus trying to get to grips with tulip


----------



## mremanxx

Just ordered three different beans from them, had been using CC of late but Rave are great, Foundry has been a bit disappointing for me TBH, never have many beans to try but might just be being harsh they may be a small outfit for all I know.


----------



## johnealey

Four SO currently on offer including one of my non dark favourites, Finca el bosque, this being the only one of the 4 you cant get a kilo of in one hit ( the other 3 no more than £14.40 if you want a kilo which is very good). There is a weekly mail that comes out on a friday that usually lists the daily deals and other Rave related news

Had a really good chat with Rob at the Rave forum day about greens / roast even got to understand why they do greens in 950g not kilo's and future beans etc.

If you not buying £25 worth at a time 2nd class post very reasonable and beans resting nicely in the post rather than on the counter top.

John


----------



## Gander24

Mr O said:


> As a relative newcomer to the real coffee scene, I want to go back and retry two of the three coffees I purchased back at the beginning of the year from Rave.
> 
> 1/ Guatemala la Florida I loved and I'm convinced I would still like.
> 
> 2/ Columbian Suarez - possibly a bit too dark for me now but I will try again.
> 
> Price wise, the blends from Rave work out cheap if you spend over £25 but other than that not much of a difference.
> 
> The other roasters I have ordered from so far on my small journey are:
> 
> Has Bean
> 
> Coffee Compass
> 
> Red Tail Coffee


Really enjoyed the guatemala la florida i got last month, i will defo be getting that again at some point. As others have stated i was really disappointed with the italian job.


----------



## CamV6

That Guatemala la Florida is outstanding


----------



## risky

mremanxx said:


> Foundry has been a bit disappointing for me TBH, never have many beans to try but might just be being harsh they may be a small outfit for all I know.


Have you tried the Yirg and/or the Kenyan? These are almost universally acclaimed on this forum. As for not having many to try, I would take quality over quantity any day.

As for the subject of the thread, the only thing I have noticed is a decline in the recommendation of Italian Job on this forum.


----------



## Mr O

Gander24 said:


> Really enjoyed the guatemala la florida i got last month, i will defo be getting that again at some point. As others have stated i was really disappointed with the italian job.


That was my 3rd bean and the one that I wouldn't have again. However others do rate so it's a blend that's just not for me.


----------



## Wuyang

I will be going back, just staying well clear of the Italian job. Just treated myself to hasbeans starter filter pack 5 x 250g £22.50,,,with £4.50 postage....


----------



## Gander24

Apparently it has changed blend and there are now a lot of people who previously enjoyed it gone off it. Theres a post here.


----------



## Gander24

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=25219


----------



## mremanxx

risky said:


> Have you tried the Yirg and/or the Kenyan? These are almost universally acclaimed on this forum. As for not having many to try, I would take quality over quantity any day.
> 
> As for the subject of the thread, the only thing I have noticed is a decline in the recommendation of Italian Job on this forum.


I am a big fan of Yirga but wasn' t that keen on my second batch from them, the first was outstanding but I kept getting sourness with the other ones.

Switched to CC and tried the mystery coffees and Brighton lanes, all have been very good, back to rave for a change.


----------



## mremanxx

Mr O said:


> That was my 3rd bean and the one that I wouldn't have again. However others do rate so it's a blend that's just not for me.


Bugger just bought this hopefully I get on with it


----------



## Wuyang

mremanxx said:


> Bugger just bought this hopefully I get on with it


Good luck!


----------



## Fevmeister

As another example of price disparity

Cast iron roasters (current forum supporters) around £32 for a kg of a similar bean rave are offering for £12 per kg!

Lots of roasters I have looked at offer the same price for 1kg per gram as they do 250g per gram, so no incentive to buy more

Hasbean are similar on price but SM are way way off competing on price as are many of the smaller operations!


----------



## MWJB

Fevmeister said:


> As another example of price disparity
> 
> Cast iron roasters (current forum supporters) around £32 for a kg of a similar bean rave are offering for £12 per kg!
> 
> Lots of roasters I have looked at offer the same price for 1kg per gram as they do 250g per gram, so no incentive to buy more
> 
> Hasbean are similar on price but SM are way way off competing on price as are many of the smaller operations!


Sorry, I can't see why roasters are obliged to charge the same for different products? SqMile bags are 350g vs 250g, nevertheless they don't appear to be aiming for cheap & they certainly source some fantastic coffees.

If you want to pay £12/kilo, then buy at £12/kilo...job done, but no one is obliged to run their business into the ground to provide you with coffee at £12/kilo?

How are you determining the Cast Iron coffee is "similar" to Rave's? Do you know what they pay?

It's great that you can buy coffee you like, for a price you want to pay & great that Rave can provide it, but this apparent 'naming & shaming' of roasters that don't meet your budget is a little uncomfortable reading. I don't know what motivates threads like this to be honest, it goes beyond spreading the word on good deals & veers into price vigilantism.

If something/anything costs more than I want to pay, I save up, or don't buy it & buy something I can afford. I don't think that is unusual.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Plus more than one on above


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> As another example of price disparity
> 
> Cast iron roasters (current forum supporters) around £32 for a kg of a similar bean rave are offering for £12 per kg!
> 
> Lots of roasters I have looked at offer the same price for 1kg per gram as they do 250g per gram, so no incentive to buy more
> 
> Hasbean are similar on price but SM are way way off competing on price as are many of the smaller operations!


As mark said , buy what you want to buy at a price that is comfortable to you. Don't buy other stuff

You logic on why roaster x ( small batch different location etc ) being more expensive than roaster y ( large scale etc ) is so flawed and had been tons of times before


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> Plus more than one on above


Plus one on this too


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I buy from rave as I like their price scaling.

I like that they offer discounts if you buy kilos of a bean and also their postage charges, which when combined make me always spend over the £25 mark.

I wouldnt dream of buying 250 - 350 grams of beans only and paying for postage on top of that as the postage can make the purchase an unattractive proposition.

I too have looked at other roasters and seen the disparity in prices for what looks to be the same or similar product so buy from Rave.


----------



## MWJB

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I too have looked at other roasters and seen the disparity in prices for what looks to be the same or similar product so buy from Rave.


It would be a disparity in price if it was for the same product, bought at the same price, harvested & landed at the same time. If it's not the same, then it's a different product & the roaster can command a different price. No one is knocking Rave, nor folk looking for a good deal, but judgements on "disparity" need some context.


----------



## jeebsy

Why should kilos be so much cheaper? The roaster uses a few more bags/stickers and has to spend a bit more time weighing four retail bags instead of one kilo bag, but the cost of the won't add up to much compared to rent/beans/other costs


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

MWJB said:


> It would be a disparity in price if it was for the same product, bought at the same price, harvested & landed at the same time. If it's not the same, then it's a different product & the roaster can command a different price. No one is knocking Rave, nor folk looking for a good deal, but judgements on "disparity" need some context.


Maybe it is the exact same product ? Maybe because Rave sell much more than other smaller roasters they buy more and can command cheaper bulk purchases ?

Much like they offer the end consumer, buy more get it cheaper.



jeebsy said:


> Why should kilos be so much cheaper? The roaster uses a few more bags/stickers and has to spend a bit more time weighing four retail bags instead of one kilo bag, but the cost of the won't add up to much compared to rent/beans/other costs


By selling more it gives them the bargaining power to buy more and drive a better deal from the suppliers of the beans.

Every company Ive worked for in the past has always got a better deal by buying more of the stock they use.

If I buy a case of lager I expect the unit cost per can to be cheaper than if I had bought a 4 pack


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Why should kilos be so much cheaper? The roaster uses a few more bags/stickers and has to spend a bit more time weighing four retail bags instead of one kilo bag, but the cost of the won't add up to much compared to rent/beans/other costs


its called economies of scale jeebs.

Im not trying to be a vigilante, im wanting you people to help me understand how there can be such a large price disparity ie 2-3x a rave price, for example.

I'm not naming and shaming anyone, I'm using facts to back up a very simple question. I also never stated my budget and whether any particular roaster was within or outside it.

I think certain people are too eager to jump down people's throat on here.....


----------



## jeebsy

I've done economics, i know the theory but if beans are £5 a 250g bag (£20/kg) then £17-18ish a kilo would be a reasonable discount. £5 to £12 seems like a massively disproportionate discount and would indicate the £5 bag is overpriced to start with (I don't know if it's £5-£12, just typing stuff for the sake of not doing actual work)


----------



## MWJB

Fevmeister said:


> Im not trying to be a vigilante, im wanting you people to help me understand how there can be such a large price disparity ie 2-3x a rave price, for example.


Find us a fresh crop coffee being sold by one roaster at 2-3x the price of another at the same bag weight...


----------



## Fevmeister

MWJB said:


> Find us a fresh crop coffee being sold by one roaster at 2-3x the price of another at the same bag weight...


http://castironroasters.com/collections/latin-america/products/las-margaritas-espresso?variant=4327096195

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/colombian-suarez

1kg is 2.46x the price


----------



## Dylan

Its a different coffee.


----------



## froggystyle

Return of the fudge?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/625581672717811712


----------



## welshrarebit

I thought the same, then considered it just me being dull.


----------



## MWJB

Fevmeister said:


> http://castironroasters.com/collections/latin-america/products/las-margaritas-espresso?variant=4327096195
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/colombian-suarez
> 
> 1kg is 2.46x the price


Coffee from the same estate can sell for £50 a kilo, Cast Iron don't look so bad in that light do they?


----------



## garydyke1

Fevmeister said:


> http://castironroasters.com/collections/latin-america/products/las-margaritas-espresso?variant=4327096195
> 
> http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/colombian-suarez
> 
> 1kg is 2.46x the price


This is speciality coffee, not commodity .

All coffees have different prices


----------



## jeebsy

Are those coffees even from the same farm? DIfferent varietals anyway


----------



## Dylan

jeebsy said:


> Are those coffees even from the same farm? DIfferent varietals anyway


Different variety, different farm, different altitude, different part of the country.

But they are both 'Columbia'


----------



## Fevmeister

Dylan said:


> Different variety, different farm, different altitude, different part of the country.
> 
> But they are both 'Columbia'


Thank you for an answer to my question


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

I look at the price last, obviously if in foreground I may see it but don't consciously read it, skip straight past. Starting with tasting notes or possibly region, also will read some of the farm stuff and other gumph. Weirdly have some fixation with altitudes and my brain is registering them, don't know why!!

If I like it I look and price and then click buy. Only a couple have made me gawp a little on price when they hit £12 plus, find it all much of a muchness price wise generally as don't buy kilos only 250/350g bags.

Not made of money, just spend money on coffee I don't elsewhere i.e. alcohol.

If I were to be buying coffee based on price I am sure I wouldn't have progressed as far as I have (as little as that is) or have had as varied, interesting experience to date. I would rather spend a little more money on one bag and not buy two if it came down to it. Equally I have had some great coffee's in the lower price range, really good.

I am just not getting how being on here or trying to find/drink *great coffee *which is surely what this place is all about relates in anyway to price of a particular coffee or individual roaster just it's individual merits when you drink it. There will always be the personal financial circumstance and the choice of one person thinking one coffee is worth it compared to someone elses view but if you don't try it you'll never know.

If your looking at the price first and that's your first and main consideration your limiting your options and experience immediately.


----------



## simontc

I love rave. I love their price. Its fun to see what other folks offer... Foundry are similar price as long as you hit free p n p and use forum discount (factoring in bigger bags too)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Lol just paid 28 euro for two bags of beans..... What was I thinking


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

DID YOU NOT LOOK AT THE PRICE FIRST!!?!?! I hope that includes the postage, ye gads!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol just paid 28 euro for two bags of beans..... What was I thinking


That it might give you bragging rights on this forum


----------



## NickdeBug

28 euro is about £3.20 isn't it?

Sounds like a bargain


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

NickdeBug said:


> 28 euro is about £3.20 isn't it?


Greek euro?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That it might give you bragging rights on this forum


Nah...I don't think they go a very good colour in milk


----------



## jlarkin

Fevmeister said:


> Thank you for an answer to my question


I think one thing that shows you how hard it would be to compare across roasters is looking at HasBean's prices. They're obviously a big roaster and if you look at the El Salvador as an example you'll see they have several coffees that look like they're all from the same farm but they're different prices. I think some of that is down to the score it's giving in cupping (HasBean seem to be one of relatively few that give you that information on the site) and maybe down to processes used, I don't know but you can see some examples of it here http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-el-salvador/ and that's same farmer and roaster different prices, then if you imagine variance in importers, companies overheads and so on and you can imagine how hard it is to compare. Just pay what you're happy with and as long as it tastes good keep doing that .


----------



## Thecatlinux

Different coffees = different prices , nice to get a little discount if you are buying 1kilo upwards but it wouldn't dictate wether I choose that coffee or particular roaster and free postage is always welcome and if tied to offer if you spend a certain amount nearly always encourages me to buy more.

Supplying speciality coffee to home users I wouldn't have thought was too lucrative to the roasters, but I may be wrong .

when you look at something like The in my mug subscription and notice that includes the postage as well you will see unbelievable value for such great coffees and sometimes I wonder if they are making anything at all.

all this is just my opinion and not designed to ruffle feathers but more to stimulate conversation .

PS currently drinking rave signature as I was gifted it by a kind friend when he placed an order , I must say the caffeine is blowing my socks off ,whirlybird head and all sorts .


----------



## hotmetal

Nope, I'm definitely not going off Rave either! In fact I've been trying out loads of different beans from them; Guatemala la Florida, El Divino Niño, Finca El Bosque, Monsooned Malabar, Signature and Mocha Java.

The 'free shipping over £25' doesn't necessarily twist my arm as I've often bought smaller batches but when you're ordering 3 bags anyway, the choice of paying postage or just adding a bag of something you haven't tried before is a no brainer when it's practically free! Also I was really impressed with Rave's hospitality at the forum day so I feel good about buying their beans.


----------



## Drewster

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol just paid 28 euro for two bags of beans..... What was I thinking


ce qui la baise or

was zum Teufel or

che cazzo

Possibly?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Derp at me


----------



## mremanxx

MWJB said:


> Sorry, I can't see why roasters are obliged to charge the same for different products? SqMile bags are 350g vs 250g, nevertheless they don't appear to be aiming for cheap & they certainly source some fantastic coffees.
> 
> If you want to pay £12/kilo, then buy at £12/kilo...job done, but no one is obliged to run their business into the ground to provide you with coffee at £12/kilo?
> 
> How are you determining the Cast Iron coffee is "similar" to Rave's? Do you know what they pay?
> 
> It's great that you can buy coffee you like, for a price you want to pay & great that Rave can provide it, but this apparent 'naming & shaming' of roasters that don't meet your budget is a little uncomfortable reading. I don't know what motivates threads like this to be honest, it goes beyond spreading the word on good deals & veers into price vigilantism.
> 
> If something/anything costs more than I want to pay, I save up, or don't buy it & buy something I can afford. I don't think that is unusual.


Here here. well said


----------



## MSM

Milanski said:


> Yep, just ordered some of the Kochere and some Monsooned Malabar which I've never had a go on before (!?).
> 
> Def my goto roaster.


I think the Rave Monsooned Malabar is my favourite coffee so far.

I did not get on with the Rave blends (I have tried Signature, Italian Job and Mocha Java) and each time wished I had more Monsooned Malabar!


----------



## Milanski

MSM said:


> I think the Rave Monsooned Malabar is my favourite coffee so far.
> 
> I did not get on with the Rave blends (I have tried Signature, Italian Job and Mocha Java) and each time wished I had more Monsooned Malabar!


Can't wait. Do you suggest 10 days rest? I'd ideally like to leave them 3 weeks but not sure I'd be able to resist...


----------



## GuyS.

Fevmeister said:


> As another example of price disparity
> 
> Cast iron roasters (current forum supporters) around £32 for a kg of a similar bean rave are offering for £12 per kg!
> 
> Lots of roasters I have looked at offer the same price for 1kg per gram as they do 250g per gram, so no incentive to buy more
> 
> Hasbean are similar on price but SM are way way off competing on price as are many of the smaller operations!


Hi Fevmeister, Guy from Cast Iron Coffee Roasters here









I thought I would post a quick reply to the points you are raising. I do feel your comparison is unjust but I assume you were trying to make a point and looking for extremes, so I accept that. A far fairer example would be to compare our Burundi Munkaze which comes from Kayanza which I sell for £7 per 250g bag. The other roaster you mentioned has a very similar coffee a Burundi Buziraguindwa (not popular with spelling checkers !) same region, same importer, different wash station for £6.85 So I am 15p more expensive, I'll hold my hand up to that one.

But back to the point you were making about variances in prices - I bought my Colombian I currently have from a UK importer. Currently on their offer list they have about 20 Colombian coffees with a wholesale price range from £2.30 to £60 per kilo. As a rule of thumb, a coffee will lose 15% in weight when you roast it, so the actual raw material price is a range of £2.70 to £70.58, a huge variance I think you will agree. Regarding economies of scale, yes they are available at the commodity end of the price spectrum, supply is almost unlimited, I could order as many containers of it as I want and I am sure deals are to be had. At the speciality end of the chain, deals ? not a chance. The supply is so small, demand is so high, it can sell out very quickly. The yellow bourbon I have from Las Margaritas; they produce just 30 bags of this a year, a tiny amount. Why is this ? Its because the farmer is meticulous in how its grown, how it is picked and how it is processed, all of which is very labour intensive, very expensive but leads to imho a delicious cup of coffee. Plus with this particular farm, they provide housing, welfare and education for the workers families.

Another quick point I would like to make, but a really important one when discussing speciality coffee (and the Burundi I mentioned above is a great example ) I want to pay top dollar for the coffee I am buying. I want the farmer to be paid well and for his workers to be paid well. Coffee is Burundi's biggest export and the GDP per capita in Burundi is around the $700 per year mark, not a whole chunk of change if you have a family to support. If I go back to my importer and beat them up on price because I think I'm some Johnny Big Potato's of the coffee world, someone in the supply chain will suffer. Their business has to be sustainable.

I hope to buy more coffee from the same farms I have bought from this year, if I am paying more for it, then happy days as far as I am concerned. Its not because it means as a roaster I can whack extra margin on it, it means that the farmers are reinvesting back into their farm, their processes are getting better and so is the coffee. Personally I think that is worth an extra 10p a cup.

I hope this has cleared up some of the confusion, I am off now to roast some more of the Las Margaritas Colombian


----------



## jlarkin

Milanski said:


> Can't wait. Do you suggest 10 days rest? I'd ideally like to leave them 3 weeks but not sure I'd be able to resist...


I only had it the once, I was worried I'd left it too long at close to 4 weeks (due to coffee backlog and grinder sales etc.) but I thought it was really good then. Sorry not helping any impatience but maybe somewhat useful.


----------



## risky

What a brilliant post Guy. Thanks for sharing your side of the industry.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

After that it would be rude not to put Cast Iron on my to do list.


----------



## Fevmeister

Thanks for the background Guy, much appreciated

I never said any coffee was out of my budget, in fact my budget is basically unlimited when it comes to quality so it's reassuring to know I will be paying more but for a better product when I come to place my order (will do soon!)


----------



## Dylan

Really great post Guy, you outline something a lot of us have learnt over the years of getting into 'specialty' coffee, but you put it very eloquently and its nice to hear from the roaster how they value supporting the whole chain of production and the people involved.

One of the major advantages of the 'specialty' coffee industry having such boom years is that both as consumers and producers we are more aware than we have ever been of how people in poorer countries get treated for our commodity goods, and this has translated into an industry that really seems to value its supply chain. There will of course be those who differ but I cannot think of another industry that has such a strong value and support of the supply chain as specialty coffee. This may, of course, be because I am relatively more educated about coffee than many other things.


----------



## MSM

Milanski said:


> Can't wait. Do you suggest 10 days rest? I'd ideally like to leave them 3 weeks but not sure I'd be able to resist...


I had a couple of 1kg bags in the past.

I left it for 7 days and another time 14 days... I could not detect any obvious difference between the two.


----------



## dr.chris

I would add that, amongst all the 'Rave are wonderful' comments (and, where it matters, with the coffee they are very good) their procedures for dealing with problems could be tightened up a great deal. We had an issue with an order that got lost in the post (which can happen to anyone), and although it was eventually resolved correctly it took far too long and the communication from Rave, while friendly and polite, was very sparse.I know customer service takes time and its only a small order in the big scheme of things but lack of clear communication drives me nuts


----------



## TomBurtonArt

dr.chris said:


> I would add that, amongst all the 'Rave are wonderful' comments (and, where it matters, with the coffee they are very good) their procedures for dealing with problems could be tightened up a great deal. We had an issue with an order that got lost in the post (which can happen to anyone), and although it was eventually resolved correctly it took far too long and the communication from Rave, while friendly and polite, was very sparse.I know customer service takes time and its only a small order in the big scheme of things but lack of clear communication drives me nuts


I had a contradictory experience, my order got lost in the post, when I let them know I had a fresh bag on my doorstep the next day. Maybe it was an off day for them or the person who was handling your issue was off sick, these things happen.


----------



## Jon

Sk8-bizarre said:


> After that it would be rude not to put Cast Iron on my to do list.


Yeah agreed!


----------



## Jon

dr.chris said:


> I would add that, amongst all the 'Rave are wonderful' comments (and, where it matters, with the coffee they are very good) their procedures for dealing with problems could be tightened up a great deal. We had an issue with an order that got lost in the post (which can happen to anyone), and although it was eventually resolved correctly it took far too long and the communication from Rave, while friendly and polite, was very sparse.I know customer service takes time and its only a small order in the big scheme of things but lack of clear communication drives me nuts


If you ring them they answer.


----------



## dr.chris

TomBurtonArt said:


> I had a contradictory experience, my order got lost in the post, when I let them know I had a fresh bag on my doorstep the next day. Maybe it was an off day for them or the person who was handling your issue was off sick, these things happen.


I am glad for you. Maybe we were just very unlucky but it took us more than 4 weeks for the replacement order to arrive (which it did without warning and of course after I had ordered alternative supplies) and after we had asked for our money back. A few days later we did get our money back also, for which I am grateful, but I would honestly rather have had the coffee on time or by the end just the money back.

I am enjoying what I did get. The complaint has never been about the coffee (or the final resolution). But the journey to get to that point isn't making me think that I must go back to them for my next order.

What I'd also say that looking at the Hasbean website there are very clear details on what happens when orders are not delivered. Rave could do with something similar.


----------



## simontc

Annnnd... Cast iron will be seeing money from me in the future


----------



## bclarke

Just wanted to sshare my experience with Rave (wasn't sure where best to post it). Made my first ever coffee order (went with the el salvador finca tierra nueva) and was a bit trigger happy with the order button, completing the transaction before realising I hadn't added the 5x zip lock bags with degassing valves I also wanted. I contacted Teresa about it and she amended the order (no delay on posting) and said they were on the house. I realise they're not the most expensive item but still an example of customer service done really well!

As for the beans, they arrived today (with the bags) so not fully rested yet. Tried them anyway, but only had my parents b2c machine available - made a better cup of coffee than their normal supermarket beans but look forward to using them with my Classic next week.


----------



## Jez H

Anybody tried these beans yet?

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals/products/ethiopian-yirgacheffe-g1-natural-dumerso-woreda

just ordered some & am quite excited!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Just ordered some yesterday. Sound quite nice.


----------



## omegabri

All great from Rave regarding my experience. I've been on their Signature blend bean for about 18 months solid now, after a long while trying lots of other roasts.

I've always had superb service, and they do have some wonderful roasts to try!

Bri..


----------



## YerbaMate170

Has anyone tried Rave's currrent Ethiopia Liya Guji?


----------



## Jez H

Couldn't resist at such a good price:

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot

and a recent award winner too!

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot


----------



## johnealey

Finca el Bosque Microlot one of our favourites from Rave, excellent as a v60, cold brew, syphon, long steep clever dripper and makes a might fine espresso / Flat white; what's not to like and as on offer this weekend ordered just over a kilo!

Yum, sad to hear coming to an end though, but it has had a good run.

John


----------



## Lawman

Just ordered a bag of the Finca from the special offer. The comments above all good, let's hope the coffee is too.


----------



## jonathanhook

Just got their Burundi Buziraguhindwa dialled in. They weren't lying when they said it tastes like grapefruit!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Just took receipt of my first ever Rave delivery, previously used a different roaster and stuck to dark roasts of MM and Old Brown Java.

Just received these:









And am currently drinking a cup of the Burundi via the V60 - I can taste the grapefruit!

My previous coffee's had a very earthy taste to them which I thought was partly down to my grinding but it seems I was just going too dark.


----------



## Drewster

The Buz... Bug... the Burundi is very nice... definitely a "tang" to it.

I think I had a cold brew of the Kochere when I popped in the other day

NB:

I definitely had a cold brew as it was a hot and sticky day and I needed/wanted a cool drink as a treat and as I was passing.......

I am pretty sure it was a Kochere....

I am less certain it was that specific Kochere...

Any which way it was very nice!


----------



## johnealey

The el Bosque in a v60 allowed to cool a bit is really very nice and quite sweet, enjoy your choices, be interesting to hear your thoughts on the Kochere ( this may be part of their ground cold brew offering, if not very similar which also very nice as 48hr cold brew)

John


----------

